# New organizer pouch



## cph706

Does anyone have information about the new organizer pouch (?Necessaire?), especially size and price in USD.
Thanks!


----------



## Njeph

It’s $685 and fits inside most of the totes. It has four pockets and a zipper.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Pictures?


----------



## Princess Kitty

It’s on their Instagram. I can’t link it - sorry.


----------



## Princess Kitty

I tried linking it from Instagram but it didn’t work. I’m unable to find a picture elsewhere.


----------



## cph706

Thanks for info! Has anyone seen IRL?


----------



## enjoy1

I got one yesterday. I will post pics in a bit. It's a bit heavier than i thought it would be. The SA kept saying, you can carry it as a tote, instead of always a bag organizer, which explains the price and the thickness of it.


----------



## Njeph

Here are some pictures my sales associate sent me.


----------



## **Ann**

What do you guys think...worth the price? If not, what would you recommend a substitute? I'm ready to pull the trigger and use in my St Louis totes....


----------



## c18027

Based upon the photos shared by my SA, the Nécessaire seems more like a narrow zippered pouch for organization, rather than a bag insert for support. The shape of the Nécessaire is fairly flat and boat-like, and it doesn’t seem to fill out the inside of the tote. Personally, I don’t find the angled shape of it conducive to being carried alone as a clutch. I passed on it for these reasons, but I’d love to hear input from anyone who does decide to purchase it.


----------



## cph706

I’m guessing it would need to be carried like a clutch?


----------



## c18027

From Goyard’s Facebook page:

“* A Most Necessary Necessary

In French, “nécessaire” means “necessary”, and also refers to a practical small pouch used to hold all sorts of pocket-sized essentials, from toiletries to sewing accessories.

The perfect accessory to organize your day and your bag, keep its contents safe, or quickly transfer those precious essentials from one bag to another without losing any of them: the Nécessaire organizer pouch by Goyard is tipped to become your most trusted & indispensable everyday companion

** The art of making yourself indispensable: the Necessary cover by Goyard

Organize your day and bag, preserve and protect your essentials to face the day, transfer them from one bag to another without misplacing anything or forgetting: with the Necessary Goyard, you have found the most indispensable accomplice in your daily life.”


----------



## c18027

From Goyard’s Instagram page:


----------



## Njeph

I bought it. It should arrive tomorrow. I can post a picture if it inside a St. Louis pm.


----------



## enjoy1

Here are a few more pics. This is the pouch inside the St Louis PM.


----------



## **Ann**

enjoy1 said:


> Here are a few more pics. This is the pouch inside the St Louis PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151027
> View attachment 5151028
> View attachment 5151029
> View attachment 5151030


So what do you think now that you have it? I'm still debating so any input is appreciated!


----------



## enjoy1

So I have used the Goyard organizer pouch for a few days and here are my thoughts - 

Pros - I really do like the shape of it. I had bought two different purse organizers for my St Louis, and I didn't like the look of either one in the bag so I never used them. Because of the thin canvas of the bag you could see the outline of the structured purse organizer and also it made my St louis way too stiff. (and that is one of the things I love, is the ease and squishiness of the bag) The new organizer pouch is made in such a way, that you can't see an outline of it from the outside of the bag (does that make sense?) Also the bag still look like it has some give, and not perfectly squared off, with this organizer.
I also really like that it will keep my bags clean. I have 2 St Louis' and an Anjou and I can just pick up the organizer and move it from bag to bag. 

Cons - It makes the bag a lot heavier, which is why a lot of us like the goyard so much because of the light weight of it.
Also if I put my phone in one of the side pockets I can't quite get the zipper closed, the phone is a tad too tall.
The cost seems a little high, because honestly I don't think I would ever use this as just a "tote" on it own.

But overall....at this point, having 3 purses I can use it in, I am glad to have it.


----------



## c18027

enjoy1 said:


> So I have used the Goyard organizer pouch for a few days and here are my thoughts -
> 
> Pros - I really do like the shape of it. I had bought two different purse organizers for my St Louis, and I didn't like the look of either one in the bag so I never used them. Because of the thin canvas of the bag you could see the outline of the structured purse organizer and also it made my St louis way too stiff. (and that is one of the things I love, is the ease and squishiness of the bag) The new organizer pouch is made in such a way, that you can't see an outline of it from the outside of the bag (does that make sense?) Also the bag still look like it has some give, and not perfectly squared off, with this organizer.
> I also really like that it will keep my bags clean. I have 2 St Louis' and an Anjou and I can just pick up the organizer and move it from bag to bag.
> 
> Cons - It makes the bag a lot heavier, which is why a lot of us like the goyard so much because of the light weight of it.
> Also if I put my phone in one of the side pockets I can't quite get the zipper closed, the phone is a tad too tall.
> The cost seems a little high, because honestly I don't think I would ever use this as just a "tote" on it own.
> 
> But overall....at this point, having 3 purses I can use it in, I am glad to have it.


Thanks for the detailed review!


----------



## cph706

I'm scheduled to go look at it tomorrow...


----------



## enjoy1

cph706 said:


> I'm scheduled to go look at it tomorrow...


Let us know what you think!!


----------



## cph706

So I saw it and did buy it! 

SA pointed out to me that with the organizer inside the St Louis will sit up on its own, rather than collapse, which is nice. I also like that it matches the St Louis interior. It fits inside my old Fidji and actually makes that bag look nicer when carried since it tended to fold in half before. It doesn't fit inside my Artois, though, perhaps mine is smaller that the one that enjoy1 has.

It barely fits in my Dior Book tote (though I have a Dior pouch that I use inside of that). It is nice inside my Loewe basket bag, before I didn't like carrying a lot of loose things around in that. And of course it is useful if I decide to carry Louis Vuitton Neverfull and other random tote bags I have. I can squish it into the Chanel Deauvlle but it makes the sides bulge out a bit. 

Overall I'm happy with purchase!


----------



## lvmagj

c18027 said:


> Thanks for the detailed review!





cph706 said:


> So I saw it and did buy it!
> 
> SA pointed out to me that with the organizer inside the St Louis will sit up on its own, rather than collapse, which is nice. I also like that it matches the St Louis interior. It fits inside my old Fidji and actually makes that bag look nicer when carried since it tended to fold in half before. It doesn't fit inside my Artois, though, perhaps mine is smaller that the one that enjoy1 has.
> 
> It barely fits in my Dior Book tote (though I have a Dior pouch that I use inside of that). It is nice inside my Loewe basket bag, before I didn't like carrying a lot of loose things around in that. And of course it is useful if I decide to carry Louis Vuitton Neverfull and other random tote bags I have. I can squish it into the Chanel Deauvlle but it makes the sides bulge out a bit.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with purchase!




Hello! For those of you who purchased, could you please tell me - is the canvas coated or just the same uncoated canvas as the inside of a St. Louis, Artois etc? And would anyone be willing to measure? I am wanting this for my three St. Louis GM's and my Artois MM.

Thank you so very much!


----------



## lvmagj

enjoy1 said:


> So I have used the Goyard organizer pouch for a few days and here are my thoughts -
> 
> Pros - I really do like the shape of it. I had bought two different purse organizers for my St Louis, and I didn't like the look of either one in the bag so I never used them. Because of the thin canvas of the bag you could see the outline of the structured purse organizer and also it made my St louis way too stiff. (and that is one of the things I love, is the ease and squishiness of the bag) The new organizer pouch is made in such a way, that you can't see an outline of it from the outside of the bag (does that make sense?) Also the bag still look like it has some give, and not perfectly squared off, with this organizer.
> I also really like that it will keep my bags clean. I have 2 St Louis' and an Anjou and I can just pick up the organizer and move it from bag to bag.
> 
> Cons - It makes the bag a lot heavier, which is why a lot of us like the goyard so much because of the light weight of it.
> Also if I put my phone in one of the side pockets I can't quite get the zipper closed, the phone is a tad too tall.
> The cost seems a little high, because honestly I don't think I would ever use this as just a "tote" on it own.
> 
> But overall....at this point, having 3 purses I can use it in, I am glad to have it.



Would it be possible for you to measure? Is it coated fabric that might be wipeable? 

Thank you!


----------



## cph706

It’s uncoated and I think will stain exactly like inside of St Louis. I’ll measure as soon as I get a chance! It will definitely fit in your GM.


----------



## cph706




----------



## cph706

Sorry I’m working off of my phone. Approximate measurements are above (in inches). It was made to fit exactly in the MM St Louis.

HTH!


----------



## **Ann**

I purchased one as well. I think I'll really like it for my 3 St Louis PMs.


----------



## Lexgal

Works well with my garden party!


----------



## bernacular

Niiiiice


----------



## lvmagj

cph706 said:


> Sorry I’m working off of my phone. Approximate measurements are above (in inches). It was made to fit exactly in the MM St Louis.
> 
> HTH!


Thank you SO MUCH! I just saw these now. You're the best. xo


----------



## **Ann**

Had it for a week and is definitely worth it! Love how organized my stuff is now and that everything stays in place with room to still put items on the outside of the organizer as well.


----------



## cph706

**Ann** said:


> Had it for a week and is definitely worth it! Love how organized my stuff is now and that everything stays in place with room to still put items on the outside of the organizer as well.


 I agree! A great addition if you're a St Louis or any tote fan!


----------



## MAGALI06

parfait sur mon Saint Louis PM


----------



## carlarp8

Does anyone knows if it fits well on a GM? Or is it more appropriate for a PM? Thank you ☺️


----------



## cph706

So there’s definitely more space around it in the GM…the fit is snug in MM without any moving around.


----------



## carlarp8

cph706 said:


> So there’s definitely more space around it in the GM…the fit is snug in MM without any moving around.


Thank you! It didn’t arrive in Brazil yet but should happen very soon!


----------



## jadakiss22a

MAGALI06 said:


> parfait sur mon Saint Louis PM
> View attachment 5192582
> View attachment 5192584
> View attachment 5192585
> View attachment 5192586
> View attachment 5192582


Very nice! I’m anxiously awaiting for my necessaire to arrive. First goyard piece


----------

